# الغاز المضحك



## السحر المضئ (7 مارس 2011)

:67:الغاز المضحك اسمه العلمي هو اكسيد النيتروز الذي اكتشفه بريستلي في عام 1772 ,


وهو غاز عديم اللون له رائحة مقبولة وطعم حلو خفيف واستنشاقه له تأثير مخدر .


إذا استمر استنشاقه مدة طويلة يؤدي إلى الموت ,



أما إذا استنشق بكميات صغيرة فإنه يسبب ضحكاً هيستيرياً ولهذا يسمى بالغاز المضحك .:67:


في عام 1799 حدث أن استنشق مكتشف هذا الغاز كمية كبيرة منه ,


وقد عبر عما حدث له نتيجة ذلك فقال : يبدو أن الغاز يساعد على الحياة أكثر من الأكسجين ,


لقد رفع ضربات قلبي أكثر من 20 ضربة زيادة عن المعدل الطبيعي , وجعلني أرقص في المعمل .
اكتشف علماء بريطانيون يعملون على إحدى وصفات شركة نستله أن غاز أكسيد النتري (غاز الضحك) هو الافضل لايجاد الفقاقيع ذات الحجم المثالي للشوكولاتة.
وطبقا للباحثين الذين يعملون في جامعة ريدينج فان إحساس الذوبان في الفم الذي تسعى الشركة السويسرية جاهدة لتحقيقه في النوع الذي يحمل اسم (أيرو) يمكن تحقيقه على النحو الافضل باستخدام (غاز أطباء الاسنان).
حاول الفريق إجراء اختبارات على النيتروجين والارجون وثاني أوكسيد الكربون وعرضت نتائج هذه الاختبارات على لجنة من ذواقة الشوكولاتة من غير الخبراء لكنهم وجدوا أن أكسيد النتري (إن تو أو) أعطى أفضل النتائج.
وقال رئيس الفريق كيشافان نيرانيان في مجلة الكيمياء والصناعة (كيمستري أند إندستري) (توضح هذه الدراسة للمرة الاولى الاستجابة الحسية للشوكولاته التي تحتوي على فقاعات فيما يتعلق بحجم الفقاعة).
وأوضحت لجنة المحكمين من المتذوقين أنه طبقا للبحث فان غازي الارجون والنيتروجين ينتجان فقاعات أصغر وبالتالي شوكولاتة أكثر صلابة فيما نتج عن غازي أوكسيد النتري وثاني أكسيد الكربون في وجود فقاعات أكبر وذابت الشوكولاتة بشكل أسرع في الفم.
وأشار نيرانيان إلى ان هناك تقليلا من أهمية الدور الذي تلعبه الفقاعات في إنتاج الشوكولاتة الجيدة. ويضيف (يمكن استخدامها لاضافة مميزات جديدة فضلا عن تركيبها وإحساسها في الفم دون أي سعرات حرارية إضافية).


----------



## الاخت الوفية (7 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكِ أختي سحر
معلومات مفيدة
وخاصة غاز المضحك في الشوكولاتة 
!!!!
وأنا أقول ليش الاطفال يكركرو كثير؟؟؟
:67::67::67:​


----------



## farouq dabag (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هذه المعلومه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات المفيدة .......


----------

